# First fishes on the fly



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Picked up a fly rod yesterday at lunch, before driving to my hometown in Illinois in the evening. There is a pond behind the place where we are staying, and it's surrounded by lawn and completely unpressured.

This morning, I got up early and tried to get one of the bugs I'd tied in the water. It wasn't too long before I hooked up my first fish on the fly, a channel cat. Over the next hour or two, I caught cats, a crappie, a couple of bass, and some bluegill. I'd say that's an Illinois pond grand slam!  The biggest fish of the day was a fat cat that fought hard.

As far as it goes, fly fishing is not as hard as it is made out to be. I watched my line every cast, tried to be smooth, and was able to get the bug out there. Although it didn't happen many times, the feeling of a good cast is something amazing. Watching the leader gently lay out on the water makes me happy.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats on your first fish! Good to see you got such a great variety on your first time out! So, are you hooked on fly fishing yet?


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

jhammer said:


> So, are you hooked on fly fishing yet?


Why, you looking for some spinning gear? 

I'd say I like the fly pretty well. The ability to present a bait silently is a big advantage. The fight is really where the fly shines, though. Pulling the fish in basically by hand with a very limber rod is a great experience.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

flyfishing gets harder. a lot harder casting to a rising trout 15 under a low overhanging tree . not so easy.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

nitsud said:


> Why, you looking for some spinning gear?
> 
> I'd say I like the fly pretty well. The ability to present a bait silently is a big advantage. The fight is really where the fly shines, though. Pulling the fish in basically by hand with a very limber rod is a great experience.


Yeah, it really is a different game. You actually get to almost know what the fish is thinking, is doing, as you battle. Wait until you try a 2wt, or a 1wt, or lighter. I've been to a couple creeks with some BIG creek chubs that put up a fun fight on the 2wt, very comparible to most of our trout around here, but not as colorful and way more plentiful. I haven't found a fish I DON'T like to catch yet!


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice fish!! i wasnt lucky enough to get my first catfish on the fly until just about 2 weeks ago!... and trust me things get a little more complicated when your fishing for trout, especially tailwater trout


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

nitsud said:


> Why, you looking for some spinning gear?
> 
> I'd say I like the fly pretty well. The ability to present a bait silently is a big advantage. The fight is really where the fly shines, though. Pulling the fish in basically by hand with a very limber rod is a great experience.


My spinning gear has about 2 inches of dust on it. I went fly and never looked back. 

The basics are pretty easy and straightforward, but I agree with the other guys. It can and will get very complicated sometimes.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The more secluded and smaller the stream, the tougher it gets. Learning to control the back cast, avoiding brush, tree branches....but don't get frustrated...you'll get it.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice fish and when it's tight roll casts are very effective. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

A big part of the reason I chose to try it out in a wide open pond was to not have to worry about backcast obstructions. I will be hitting some moving water soon with vegetation, so that'll be interesting. I'll probably be looking more for smallies than trout, but the problem is the same.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice! Good setup also. Fun time.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Catching that first fish on a fly rod - regardless of species -
is like a religious experience... at least it was for me.
Once I got decent enough at casting, and was able to land those
flies nearly silently, and then to have a fish rise and take it,
was if a door opened on as brand new sport.

LOL it won't be long before you start tying your own flies and -
pardon the pun - you'll get hooked on that as well. 

Welcome to fly fishing!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I actually started tying before getting a rod, and these guys were caught on flies I made. I was pretty much hooked before the line hit the water...

I'm not getting rid of my spinning equipment yet, mostly because that kind of fishing seems to be less dependent on conditions, but there is just so much to learn about in fly fishing that I expect to be spending much more time with it. 

The first fight was pretty fun, and I'm really glad it was a catfish. Most people around here (Illinois) think of cats as lazy things that you catch with worms...


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Amen to that. Many anglers give cats a bad name. I've caught many cats that aggressively chase the fly. (Seen one hit my fly right in front of me.) They put up an amazing fight as well. Especially when you hook a good sized flathead! :B

I get a lot of bullheads too. They're a lot of fun as well. I had my 8wt out for some big old backwater carp a couple days ago and I got into a few bullhead. I give them little guys a lot of credit because they have a ton of spirit. Plus, they put a nice bend in the rod!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

OWent out again to the pond yesterday and threw a clouser in classic chartreuse and white. That had a very different feel than throwing the very light flies that I had been throwing previously, but I did catch two small bass. The larger, baitfish looking clouser selected for bass pretty well. Cats, bluegills, and that one short crappie ate the bugs, along with the bass, but only the bass was into the clouser. No pics of the bass, pretty much everyone has seen a short bass with a clouser hanging out  I ended up losing that single clouser on a larger bass. I'm thinking of adopting the "always buy/tie two" mentality. I think my leader was pretty beaten up at that point, both from the fish and the rougher casting.

Speaking of short crappie, here's one I caught back in Ohio today:










Well, actually, this is not a short crappie, for me! It's my personal best. I looked at my smallie spot, but the water would have been over my head where I wanted to stand, so I again hit a local pond. 

Also in the personal bestish and/or short fish category, here's the shortest fish I've ever caught:










One thing that I'd say about fly fishing is that you can present a wide variety of sizes of bait to target a given species, and be able to get realistic action over that range of sizes. I believe that much of the realism of this presentation is due to the ability to perform the most natural of motions, not moving (or drifting with the current).


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hit me up next time you're rollin' up there, I'll ride the bike up & meet you.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Sounds good. I may be back tonight, since all the interesting water is too deep and/or raging...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fished the river until 11 pm last night. Nothin'. 


The long hike too. :-/


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

sbreech said:


> The more secluded and smaller the stream, the tougher it gets. Learning to control the back cast, avoiding brush, tree branches....but don't get frustrated...you'll get it.


You can say that again. The small streams in WV I like to fish are really thick and have canopy-like areas. Lots of casting from the knees and hind-end. What was really tough was last fall when I went in October because of the leaf litter. Make a perfect cast, go to pick up and re-cast, snag a leaf, spook every fish in the hole!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I think my point initially wasn't that fly fishing is always easy, it's just that it's not as hard as rumored to be. I did my homework, for sure, and watched the youtube for a while, and started in a spot where I knew I'd catch fish. Of course there are challenges, but there are challenges to any type of fishing. There's no magic in the fly cast, although it is quite a bit more interesting to do and watch. You don't need a physics degree to do it, although it probably doesn't hurt 

In some circles, the perception of fly fishing is that you need an $800 jacket, a silly hat, and your nose stuck high, and that's just not the case. Although the silly hat may be a good idea if you cast like I do... It's a way to catch fish, and it seems to work reasonably well, although it does seem to depend more heavily on surroundings and conditions. The equipment is more expensive (overpriced or higher quality??? both???).

Anyway, I'm having a good time with it. Now I just need some fly boxes, and clouser eyes, and new leaders, and a kayak, and some stick on goggle eyes, and better head cement, and new scissors, and craft hair, and hooks, how could I forget hooks, and...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I couldn't agree more! I am self-taught in everything fly fishing related, and I picked it up fairly quick. I make no claims at being an expert caster, but I can get the fly where it needs to be most of the time. 

As for the silly hat and vest, no offense to anyone who goes that route, but I hope I am never "that guy." I got some funny looks last time I trout fished in WV when I walked past a few guys in a parking area. They had their breathable waders, olive button down shirt, special hats, vests, etc... I had a pair of shorts on, wading boots over some neoprene wading socks, a t-shirt, black UA visor, and my pack. They looked like something from a River Runs Through It, I looked like a college bum, and I'm OK with that.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks, and that stuff is nice, but you don't need it to throw flies at a pond or lake and have a good time at it! We're all "that guy" to some extent in that we have specialized equipment, but no one needs to be "that guy" who treats everyone who doesn't have expensive equipment like lesser fishermen. The goal is the same: tricking a dumb animal into eating something!

I really wish there was some kind of parity between inexpensive spinning gear, which has gotten much better in recent years, with fly gear, where there are very few inexpensive options.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm used to getting funny looks from "those guys." They'll always be that way. Plus, some are actually quite rude as well. They always get a strange look on their face when I'm out there wearing shorts, my vest, and a t-shirt. But hey, I have fun and catch fish. That's all that matters to me. I'm not out to please other folks when I go fishing.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I never understood the "elitist" attitude.

I've been fly fishing for many years, tie my own patterns and consider it to be my second religion, LOL but that doesn't mean that I consider myself to be any _better_ than anyone else.

The anglers who are the walking advertisement for Orvis are, I'm sure, good at fly angling, but you don't_ need _ all that stuff to have an enjoyable day on a stream.

Give me my fly box, some tippet, forceps, my rod and reel and I'm fine with whatever comes along. 

Yeah, I have one of "those" hats - but my main purpose for it is so I can attach my magnifier to the brim... as the years go by I'm not seeing as good as I used to and some of those #16 and smaller hooks get tough to
attach without a magnifier to help.

The only thing that matters is that you are on the stream, wetting that line, and taking in all that nature has to offer you. Everything else is just window dressing and unnecessary.

It's not a fashion contest, and if you're worried what brand of clothes you wear, and whether your rig is worth $5000 and everything less is just "junk", then maybe you should pick another outlet for your time.

IMHO of course.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

A lot of the stuff has functional purposes, but are not totally necessary. I've been inquiring about different equipment - like nippers and forceps - because I don't have them. I just want a reliable set to use. I don't have waders, but I'd like some some day, and I DO have a brimmed hat - a Columbia that is ventilated along to top. I get tired of getting my neck sunburnt. My sunglasses don't fit any mold either....I have prescription "ozzy osbourne" looking prescription polarized glasses that do me just fine. Most any time I can be seen with my cargo shorts and a pair of hiking boots. I may trade them off to some "water sox" when the rivers/streams retreat back to wadability.
[/COLOR] 
I really love fly fishing - no big tackle box to carry around! A fly box in my right thigh pocket and some small tools in my left, net attached to my belt, and a flyrod in hand and I'm good for the day.

Fly rods and reels aren't ALL expensive. I have 3 St. Croix rods - size 5wt 7wt and 9wt, and all were picked up for under $100 each. 2 carry a G.Loomis Venture reel, and the third a Cabelas SLA reel. Again, each reel was right around $100 new. My ultralight rod (my FAVE flyrod outfit) was pretty dang cheap. It's a 2wt Lacrosse Custom that I picked up for like 70 bux, and it wears a Redington Drift 2/3wt reel that I got for $89 shipped. Add Cabelas Prestige WF2F line and backing, and I'm right at $200.

I make my own leaders/tippets out of Trilene that I already have, creating tapered tippets in varying lengths and sizes. I make my flies (bugs for now) and buy my flies for under $9 per dozen SHIPPED off ebay. Soon, I'll make all of my own flies.

I don't believe in the "elitist" attitude in any sport, no matter what. It's nonsense, and I've already turned on a few fishermen to fly fishing by just talking to them and showing them my stuff when they ask. A smile and handshake can go a long way.

By the way - to the original poster - nice catches!


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Nippers and forceps are what I'd consider to be basic equipment;
the nippers are good at cutting the tippet/leader nice and close to 
the eye, and if you get the kind with the built in point, they're great 
for cleaning hook eyes that have either been glued or painted over
or have accumulated old line, and, they are nice to trim fly material 
when the feathers and fur start to look a little ragged - 
hopefully caused by catching fish!

There shouldn't be any elitism involved at all... 
whether it's fly fishing, spincasting, baitcasting, bottom fishing,
or a simple cane pole, bobber and worm on a hook -
we're all anglers and lovers of this wonderful past time,
and whatever equipment you choose to use should be determined 
soley by its importance to you as an angler and not because 
it's the "trendy" thing to do.


What matters most is getting that line wet, and having fun while doing so.

IMHO of course.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Went out to the only creek I could find that didn't look like chocolate milk tonight.

Threw a popper and caught some little bluegills, then threw a woolly bugger and caught some bluegill and a crappie. Had my first experiences with snags, both in rocks and in trees. There is a whole new set of ways that the line can screw itself up with all of that stripped line lying around! A sidearm cast served me well, but my roll cast sucks. I seem to have better casting luck with weightless bugs than heavier clousers or buggers. Didn't get skunked, but didn't catch my target, the wily smallmouth. That'll happen soon enough!

I guess I feel like I can buy really a pretty nice spinning combo, not great, but perfectly serviceable gear that'll last a while, for around $50. There is very little even at that price point in fly fishing, and what is there looks like complete junk. A spinning reel is a much more complicated mechanical device than a fly reel, so I gotta think that it's possible to produce something that doesn't suck at that price range. The one big cost for flying, I guess, is line.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey there! I'm trying to find some killer deals for ya' if you're looking for some nice equipment on a budget.
[/COLOR] 
For starters, St Croix has some really nice deals (around $45-55 per rod) in their bargain room. I have 2 of the Triumph rods, and I'm pretty dang happy with my 5wt, and they have several to choose from.

I found an Okuma SLV 4/5 fly reel for $45 on Ebay, which is a large arbor reel.

Fly Line can be had for around $30 at Cabelas (I fish their Prestige line). Tapered leaders 4 for $10, or you can make your own once you learn the knots and save a BUNDLE using the spinning line you have around the house.

I know it's about double what it costs for your spinning outfit, but you can consider that you can also make your own flies to save money, or shop for value flies for less than a buck each. Compare that to 5 bux+ for a Rapala or whatever, and the end goal can really be a bargain.

Have I mentioned before that everything you need to fly fish will fit in the pocket of cargo shorts (with the exception of a net - $9.99 @ Dicks Sporting Goods)?


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I guess there is a reasonably good argument to be made in terms of running cost, although I don't know if anyone who gets really into tying really "saves" any money. Strange fur is expensive... 

There is no question that the amount of stuff you need is pretty minimal and it's all lightweight.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

nitsud said:


> ...although I don't know if anyone who gets really into tying really "saves" any money. Strange fur is expensive...




I don't want to guess how much I have wrapped up in tying materials, but I know it is going to last a few generations. There's some savings in there somewhere.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

nitsud said:


> Went out to the only creek I could find that didn't look like chocolate milk tonight.
> 
> Threw a popper and caught some little bluegills, then threw a woolly bugger and caught some bluegill and a crappie. Had my first experiences with snags, both in rocks and in trees. There is a whole new set of ways that the line can screw itself up with all of that stripped line lying around! A sidearm cast served me well, but my roll cast sucks. I seem to have better casting luck with weightless bugs than heavier clousers or buggers. Didn't get skunked, but didn't catch my target, the wily smallmouth. That'll happen soon enough!
> 
> I guess I feel like I can buy really a pretty nice spinning combo, not great, but perfectly serviceable gear that'll last a while, for around $50. There is very little even at that price point in fly fishing, and what is there looks like complete junk. A spinning reel is a much more complicated mechanical device than a fly reel, so I gotta think that it's possible to produce something that doesn't suck at that price range. The one big cost for flying, I guess, is line.



Best thing I ever bought was a stripping basket. I may look kinda dorky, but it saves a lot of time and headache. No more getting fly line tangled in brush and rocks. Plus, sharp rocks and a nice, new fly line is a bad combo. Another good idea is to find a spare spool for your reel and load it up with a DT line. That way if you get into a tricky spot where there's lots of fish, but no back casting room, swap your WF spool out for the one loaded with the DT and roll cast away. DT lines roll cast great. Personally, I have 3 spools. One loaded with WF, one with a DT, and another one with a WF sinking line. That way all my bases are covered. 

Oh, and as far as line fly lines go, there's some good cheaper lines out there. Such as the Cortland 333 series, or the Cabela's Prestige lines. Just don't buy one of the bargain bin lines for $10 like I did. I found out the hard way that you really do get what you pay for. I've been fly fishing over half my life and I couldn't make a decent cast to save my skin.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I don't want to guess how much I have wrapped up in tying materials, but I know it is going to last a few generations. There's some savings in there somewhere.


Good to see someone thinking of the children for once 

As far as lines, I need to get or make some more leaders. I'm fishing a 5 wt hoping to hook into some smallies soon, and have a pile of mono of various types around. What kind of lb test should I be looking at for butt and body. I have some 4x tippet (6 lb test), and was thinking I'd keep the leader fairly short (8 ft, 4'-2'-2' butt-body-tippet) for working in close. Thinking of using uni-to-uni connections for leader construction. Anybody ever use the uni as a nail knot in leader to fly line connection? Looks like it's the same, but it's hard to tell, and the internet is mostly mute on the subject.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

nitsud said:


> Good to see someone thinking of the children for once
> 
> As far as lines, I need to get or make some more leaders. I'm fishing a 5 wt hoping to hook into some smallies soon, and have a pile of mono of various types around. What kind of lb test should I be looking at for butt and body. I have some 4x tippet (6 lb test), and was thinking I'd keep the leader fairly short (8 ft, 4'-2'-2' butt-body-tippet) for working in close. Thinking of using uni-to-uni connections for leader construction. Anybody ever use the uni as a nail knot in leader to fly line connection? Looks like it's the same, but it's hard to tell, and the internet is mostly mute on the subject.[/QUOTE
> 
> i think a loop to loop connection is the best way. You can pot a loop in your line with some super glue and tying thread, then just tie a perfection loop in your leader and slide them together, makes for quick leader changes, and allows you to add a sink tip easily. As for a butt section, try some 20-30lb mono, then 12-15, then 4-8 for the tippet.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

The loop does make a lot of sense! Maybe it'll also keep me from pulling my fly line end through the top guide, then scaring off every fish around by swatting and wiggling it back through... 

I looked around a bit more and found this:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9138640369781547141#

Which is a uni knot (duncan's loop, grinner, hangmans noose, etc. lots of controversy about who invented it). The special trick seems to be twisting the tag end as you initially tighten the thing.

I think I have the required mono, so I'll be whipping up some leaders soon, and whipping a loop in my fly line.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Probably taking Nolan to the lake tonight Dustin. Give me a call around 6 & I'll show you some knots & leader options. Stick a paperclip or two in your tackle bag>


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice work and looks like you have been busy! I'd say you got your 'g.slam' for lake fishing. Now you need a smallie/cat/carp day and get a river slam. Trout are for those who can't catch carp.  

'save money tying flies' - hahaha!!!! that is pretty funny. maybe possible if you are using only road kill.

'i looked like a college bum' - same deal here. give me old sneakers, shorts, ball cap and polarized sunglasses and i am set. the glasses are a must in my oppinion.

Keep it up and hope you get to those SMB soon, i am waiting too since my local river is stiiiiiilllllllllllll muddy.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

AtticaFish said:


> 'save money tying flies' - hahaha!!!! that is pretty funny. maybe possible if you are using only road kill.


 Now that's funny....but I've peeled the feathers off 2 pheasant that I found hit along the road this year!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I've been looking into genetic engineering so I can make the perfect fly tyers pet. Making it poop clouser eyes is the holdup right now... 

I'm thinking a hybrid/smallie/cat day would be my river grand slam. Had a day like that using live bait, now I need to do it on the fly!! 

Hit the local mudhole with fallen tonight and caught some gills and a short crappie, but the bite was off for some reason or another. Looks like some of the moving water may be fishable soon, so I'll probably be smallie hunting soon...


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Went to EFLMR tonight. Caught a few smallies!! Which is good, except that there were none that were of any size. Caught them on a little popper, and one on a black clouser thing.

That place is sick with rock bass. I must have caught 40 of them in about 2 hours of fishing. They were in love with the black clouser. Kind of annoying love, really...

Got ready to go and noticed that my leader had a number of knots in it. I think I'm having trouble casting heavier baits...


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

Also look at allen fly fishing for reels,rods and line. They are awesome I have one of there 5/7 trout reels on a triumph St. Croix. Many people on NAFFF spoke highly of the company and I agree, also have great customer service!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

nitsud said:


> Got ready to go and noticed that my leader had a number of knots in it. I think I'm having trouble casting heavier baits...



Everyone gets knots...I still get them. It's timing. You can also shorten your leader, effectively stiffening it. 


There is also a technique you will learn (either by being taught or teaching yourself) where your cast is more to the side.

It is called the "Belgian" cast...and on your rear stroke, you have the rod out to the side instead of straight up. Instead of creating a tight loop over your head, you are creating a more open loop to your side. Best way to cast heavy flies.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

nitsud said:


> Went to EFLMR tonight. Caught a few smallies!! Which is good, except that there were none that were of any size. Caught them on a little popper, and one on a black clouser thing.
> 
> That place is sick with rock bass. I must have caught 40 of them in about 2 hours of fishing. They were in love with the black clouser. Kind of annoying love, really...
> 
> Got ready to go and noticed that my leader had a number of knots in it. I think I'm having trouble casting heavier baits...


Up where I fish in the St. Joe River, it's loaded with rock bass. I definitely agree with you about the clousers. They eat those and woolly buggers like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> Nice work and looks like you have been busy! I'd say you got your 'g.slam' for lake fishing. Now you need a smallie/cat/carp day and get a river slam. Trout are for those who can't catch carp.
> 
> *'save money tying flies' - hahaha!!!! that is pretty funny. maybe possible if you are using only road kill.
> 
> ...


-People always ask me if tying saves money. In some cases I think it does, in some cases the materials are so expensive I think it's more of a wash. I tell people I don't do it to save money, I do it because I can make exactly what I want that might not be available in a store, and I just plain like doing it. 

-Amen to the glasses, I can't go out without some polarized shades!


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

One of the major reasons I started tying was because we have no fly shops around here. The places that did have flies never had what I was looking for. Plus, it is cheaper for me because I usually use inexpensive materials and I can make tons of flies for a few dollars.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Well, fn hybrids handed me my first skunk OTF tonight. I beat the LMR to a froth with no luck at all. Even tried the spinning rod. Had one pretty good hit on my favorite stick bait, a Yo-zuri Crystal Minnow, but it popped off, shortly before I lost the bait to an overhanging vine. I think it's still dangling from the vine, but it was dark, so I'm not sure. Lost 2 of the 4 clousers I bought today too. That's about $20 in gear donated to the muddy underlord of the LMR. The only consolation is that there were a couple of guys chuckin live shad, and they got skunked too. On another note, I had my first fly-lodging-in-skin incident. No real damage there, but it was pretty bad night...

@fallen: Yep, I found myself doing that tonight and having pretty good luck at it. Another advantage to that is it leaves some slack on the water, so you have some time to feed line out in the drift. I think another problem I had @ EFLMR was that I was using a lighter leader, the one that came with the combo. I got some 2x today and only had one knot, even throwing the biggest clousers bass pro had (size 1 or 1/0). Well, until the end of the night, when everything got wadded up around the rod, and I went home...


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

> People always ask me if tying saves money. In some cases I think it does, in some cases the materials are so expensive I think it's more of a wash. I tell people I don't do it to save money, I do it because I can make exactly what I want that might not be available in a store, and I just plain like doing it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=176966#ixzz1QxIepqcn


That's exactly the way I look at it. I've passed a lot of cold, dark winter nights tying, keeping my mind on spring when I can throw what I'm making. It's a kind of "zen" thing for me. 

I have a lot of money invested in materials and tools, but that doesn't matter to me as I can make what I want, and experiment with patterns I might not otherwise be able to find in a store.


----------

